# Best Video Editing Software? (Priced or Free)



## EllieTheFuzzy (Jan 19, 2013)

Thinking of buying a good piece of video editing software Rather than resorting to the sometimes reliable ever so ....well XD WMM, Money is kinda no issue as long as it's good (as long as it's not Â£200+) but most i seen were like 80-120, And i've heard around the names like Vegas and a one adobe does, But i've not heard much bout adobes one and i've heard a few rages at vegas so yeah.

Gonna likely buy me a licence for bandicam as said i love it And would happily give em a bit of cash for the service, Though all be kinda needing to invest in are HDD's.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 19, 2013)

I use:
**AVISynth* (*AvsPmod*) for rapid video stitching + editing. The best free video editor available, hands down. And the fastest of all video editing software ever. I can't emphasize how fast it is.

**Virtualdub* for quick n' dirty edits + making GIFS

**MEGUI* for encoding.

All this software is free, but you will need to spend some time learning it.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 19, 2013)

MAGIX Movie edit pro is on steam for Â£79.99 - http://www.magix.com/us/movie-edit-pro/plus/ (just search it on steam)
You can get a very outdated and old version of adobe Premiere Pro (2.0) for FREE (and legal) here - http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/index.html

And all the above that Kazooie just said.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 19, 2013)

The Adobe Software can also be free if you go to the right school.  They pretty much give Adobe CS away for free to almost any school even if their program won't even use it, so that's worth looking into first.  My school has even given me a pair of Windows 7 and a Windows 8 key.  So I'd look there.

And personally, yeah, I'd say Adobe Premiere is a great way to go if you can get your hands on it.  It's feature rich, very well documented when it comes to online tutorials, and it's evolving quickly.  I'd say AVID Media Composer is 'the best' but also the most expensive, but it's also evolving more slowly than Adobe's software and is likely to be outpaced by it in the next few years.


----------



## Furcade (Jan 22, 2013)

My favourite is Sony Vegas: http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/vegassoftware

Select a version relevant to your usage.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2013)

Gah, virtualdub removes transparency for GIFs.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 24, 2013)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Gah, virtualdub removes transparency for GIFs.


I don't think transparency is a Thing in video formats. That's something that you'd have to add in afterwards.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm also in for Vegas. I've used many versions the two and a half years and from my experience, Vegas 10 and 12 are the most fit. 9 is the crashmaster and has already raised my body temperature so high I could power a few suns. The 'freezing' anger! No reason to pay for such a program though. It's just an easy to use timeline editor - best for slideshows or simple video-audio works like what I do.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 28, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> I don't think transparency is a Thing in video formats. That's something that you'd have to add in afterwards.



Very few video formats support alpha channel.  I've really only found it useful when compositing CG and other elements together.  An example would be exporting a computer animation meant to go ontop of live video.  You'd export JUST the CG elements, it's shaddows whatever, with the rest of the image as alpha, and then layer that export ontop of live video footage.  For this I'd either use an image sequence, like Targa or PNG sequences, or Lagarith Lossless.  Lagarith Lossless being a lossless video compression format that uses rather efficent logarithmic compression and supports multiple color formats, including RGB+Alpha.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Vegas, hands-down. Don't get why Sony's bleeding money the way they are if their products (SecuROM excepted, piece of shit DRM!) are so good.


----------

